# Frage zum Webhoster



## kasal (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Freunde.

Ich wollte jetzt auch eine eigene Homepage machen und wollte da auch ne richtige Domain haben, Ich habe da auch schon nen Anbieter gefunden, nämlich Domainfactory.

Hat schon jemand mit diesem Anbieter erfahrung?

Und noch ne Frage an die Juristen im Forum:

Leider bin Ich noch nicht ganz 18, habe aber eine Klausel in den AGBs entdeckt:



> Der Kunde erklärt mit Abgabe seiner Bestellung ausdrücklich, dass er das achtzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet hat, voll geschäftsfähig ist und sein überwiegender Wohnsitz in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland liegt. Sofern der Kunde das achtzehnte Lebensjahr nicht vollendet hat, versichert er mit Aufgabe der Bestellung, dass er zu dieser berechtigt ist. Der Anbieter weist auf die mögliche Strafbarkeit einer Falschangabe hiermit hin.


Was heißt das? Ist eine Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigeten erforderlich?  

Danke schonmal.


LG,
kasal


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Mai 2006)

Die wollen sich absichern, dass nicht 1 Tag später deine Eltern ankommen und sagen, die hätten einen Vertrag mit einer vertragsunmündigen Person gemacht...nehme ich an.

Im Grunde genommen halte ich diese Zeile für Quatsch, denn  wenn du vertragsunmündig bist, ist auch diese Klausel hinfällig 
Die Anforderung einer (schriftlichen) Zustimmung deiner Eltern lese ich da nicht heraus.

Ich bin aber kein Fachmann.


----------



## schiese (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ich glaube, dass du bei jedem Anbieter mindestens 18 sein musst, da ihr ja einen Vertrag abschließt! Ich würde aber zu Netroom gehen! Kann ich nur empfehlen!

schiese


----------



## kasal (17. Mai 2006)

Hi.



> Im Grunde genommen halte ich diese Zeile für Quatsch, denn wenn du vertragsunmündig bist, ist auch diese Klausel hinfällig


Bin Ich denn mit 15-16 Jahren schon vertragsunmündig?

@schiese:
Netroom schau Ich grad Mal an. Hast dort auch deine Webseite?


LG,
kasal


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Mai 2006)

du bist dann, wenn ich mich nicht irre, nicht voll vertragsmündig....man nennt das "bedingte Vetragsmündigkeit".


----------



## schiese (17. Mai 2006)

Ja, ich habe meine auch dort, aber noch ein anderes Angebot, das es jetzt nicht mehr gibt! 

schiese


----------



## kasal (17. Mai 2006)

Hi.



> ....man nennt das "bedingte Vetragsmündigkeit".



Hm.. Aber was bedeutet das dann genau für den oben zitierten Artikel? 



> Sofern der Kunde das achtzehnte Lebensjahr nicht vollendet hat, versichert er mit Aufgabe der Bestellung, dass er zu dieser berechtigt ist.



Wie könnte Man mich denn dazu "berechtigen"?


LG,
kasal


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Mai 2006)

Wenn die Höhe deines Taschengeldes es dir erlaubt, die Kosten des Vertrages zu tragen, bist du dazu berechtigt, den Vertrag abzuschliessen.... aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fachmann.


----------



## kasal (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Sven.

Die kosten sollten kein Problem sein. (Wird das eigentlich abgebucht oder musst du das selber überweisen?)

Also von den Eltern braucht Man so keine Zustimmung?


LG,
kasal


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Mai 2006)

kasal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also von den Eltern braucht Man so keine Zustimmung?


...das geht aus dem, was du zitiert hast, nicht hervor.

Ob es da von Seiten des Gesetzes her Einschränkungen gibt, kann ich nicht sagen.


Wie du die Rechnungen bezahlst, das hängt ganz vom Anbieter ab.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Kasal,

solche Klauseln, genauso wie auch die AGB sind i.d.R. völlig unerheblich, solange es nicht zum Zahlungsverzug bzw. zur Nichtzahlung kommt. Solange jede Rechnung ordnungsgemäß beglichen wird, kräht letztlich kein Hahn danach, ob du noch eingeschränkt geschäftsfähig bist.

Webspace buchen ist bei uns dann auch kein Problem - dedizierte Server hingegen stelle ich (wie auch alle anderen Provider) nur dann bereit, wenn der Vertrag auf die voll-geschäftsfähigen Eltern läuft.

Ein kleines Webspacepaket hält sich von den Kosten ja auch durchaus in Grenzen, so dass dieses mit dem Taschengeldparagraph (§110 BGB) in Einklang steht.

Grüße,
Arne

P.S.: Aufgrund der sonstigen Kommentare (@Sven & Dr. Dau & Dennis) möchte ich ausdrücklich festhalten, dass ich kein Webhosting angeboten habe!


----------

